# Heat Transfers for Printing on Polyster/Dri Fit Garments



## hrs2jhs (Aug 20, 2017)

Which heat transfers (Companys, Distributors, Vendors) are good print results for printing on POLYESTER, DRI FIT garments.

I am using an old National Heat Transfer Machine (serial#13832, model#gm1515, amps:15, volts:120)


Suggestions & your time are greatly appreciated


----------



## urbanmarketing33 (Apr 9, 2014)

hrs2jhs said:


> (Companys, Distributors, Vendors)


I use Ace Transfer. They are reasonable on price and get them out fairly fast. They have a minimum $20 purchase which ends up being approximately 15 transfers. The only down side is that they are on a LARGE sheet and you have to cut them out by hand.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Versatranz has a polyester plastisol transfer that applies at 320 degrees. That's the lowest temperature I've found.

You want a transfer that applies at a low temperature. Otherwise you risk scorching. 300 degrees is ideal. 

The heat press you use is irrelevant so long as it can reach the temperature you need.


----------



## urbanmarketing33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Even though I'm not the OP, thanks for the info. Temperature is an issue with Ace, their Sublimation transfers have to be transferred at 385 degrees.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Joe is talking about Plastisol transfers at 320, I am not sure if the OP was talking about Plastisol transfers or Sublimation transfers ......


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

urbanmarketing33 said:


> Temperature is an issue with Ace, their Sublimation transfers have to be transferred at 385 degrees.


That's going to be an issue with sublimation transfers period, regardless where you get them. Application temperatures will range from 350-400 degrees.


----------

